# Valhalla Distortion



## Mourguitars (Oct 19, 2019)

This one went smooth..powered up and worked when plugged in...no issues !

Mike



https://imgur.com/nY4PwXw




https://imgur.com/tUApxaB


----------



## Barry (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ErickPulido (Oct 19, 2019)

Really clean build, congrats


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 20, 2019)

Looks great.  You're really getting good at this.  We miss you over in the Troubleshooting forum.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great.  You're really getting good at this.  We miss you over in the Troubleshooting forum.




Well thank you Chuck means a lot  !.....im heading over there now ...still have the S.D to get going


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 20, 2019)

Hella clean, Mike. Awesome.


----------



## NickC (Jul 5, 2021)

there are some differences between the normal out  and the power out?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes.  The POWER output is always on.  It's intended to direct drive a power amp, using the Valhalla as the preamp.  The POWER output is also louder and has a little more presence.  The stomp switch acts as a KILL switch when using the POWER output.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 5, 2021)

@Chuck D. Bones So if you have the time. And to further my education as I’m still learning . Could you indulge me and clarify exactly what is being accomplished with this part of the Valhalla circuit?  My limited understanding is R23 in raising the impedance, R24 and c19 are filtering the signal so you aren’t driving the front of the amp (preamp circuit)to hard? And the pwr out is a lower impedance and will have more “presence” due to the unfiltered signal?  If I’m way off base let me know..


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jul 5, 2021)

Very nice! How does it sound. Does it get the Tool “Jonez Tonez”?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

You are correct.

How about we look at it right-side up?  The VOL control is pretty straightforward. Some pedal builders install the volume or gain control "backwards."  It still works, but has a different taper when used that way.  The POWER output comes straight off of the VOL control.  R23 & R24 reduce the signal a little and raise the output impedance for the benefit of the next pedal or amplifier preamp input.  R23, R24 & C19 roll off the treble above 1.2KHz.  PCBOUT and OUT1 go to the stomp switch.  OUT2 goes to the OUT jack.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks Chuck! So it’s a voltage divider and the cap is shunting the A/C to ground which acts as a LPF ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 5, 2021)

That's right.


----------



## Paradox916 (Jul 5, 2021)

Popnfreshbass said:


> Very nice! How does it sound. Does it get the Tool “Jonez Tonez”?


I  finished one recently..it sounds really good! Haven’t played it much yet but It seems like it should do that pretty easily. It dials in pretty quick, I didn’t have to fiddle with it much at all.


----------



## NickC (Aug 17, 2021)

this guitar tone is made with  valhalla and marshall plexi all blended together


----------



## fig (Aug 17, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> This one went smooth..powered up and worked when plugged in...no issues !


Well that's pretty boring. Maybe poke a stick around in it....you know, loosen up something.

Great build...sorry I missed it first time around (and looks like the 2nd time as well)!

Thanks for bumping @NickC ...and very nice tonez!


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 18, 2021)

fig said:


> Well that's pretty boring. Maybe poke a stick around in it....you know, loosen up something.
> 
> Great build...sorry I missed it first time around (and looks like the 2nd time as well)!
> 
> Thanks for bumping @NickC ...and very nice tonez!




LOL.....oh, my 1st builds wasn't at all...i made every  noobie mistake and then some, destroyed PCB's with the wrong iron..gheez

But the fine Forum members here answered my questions and helped me ...awesome people here !

Its nice tho...building and firing up a pedal and ...wow ...no gremlins !

Its Alive !  LOL

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 18, 2021)

NickC said:


> this guitar tone is made with  valhalla and marshall plexi all blended together



Awesome tone ...Wow !

Did you use a IR and if so which cab and mics ...Nice Silverburst !

Mike


----------



## NickC (Aug 19, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome tone ...Wow !
> 
> Did you use a IR and if so which cab and mics ...Nice Silverburst !
> 
> Mike


thank you!
I will make the "How to vid" as soon as possible, i use Universal Audio OX for the Cab/mic simulation.


----------



## Mourguitars (Aug 19, 2021)

NickC said:


> thank you!
> I will make the "How to vid" as soon as possible, i use Universal Audio OX for the Cab/mic simulation.



Awesome Tone again...oh cool you have the UA OX, so yea post up a How to Vid !...i was looking at those a few years back...but i now have the FM3 and a Rivera Rockcrusher that i hardly use that will do the same thing basically ...im a Tube amp and pedal guy vs modeling...even tho modeling is so fantastic these days...good to have both tho

Mike


----------

